# Fog juice $9.99 at Party City



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Get thee to a Party City, on sale from tonight until next weekend. $9.99 a gallon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for the heads up. I still have to grab some.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Get thee to a Party City, on sale from tonight until next weekend. $9.99 a gallon.


I went there today and it rang up the regular price... dude said it was only on sale saturday/sunday.

either he's right, or I got hosed.. either way it was the cheepest way to get it local, so I got 2 gallons.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I still have my 1/2 gallon unopened from last year!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

NickG said:


> I went there today and it rang up the regular price... dude said it was only on sale saturday/sunday.
> 
> either he's right, or I got hosed.. either way it was the cheepest way to get it local, so I got 2 gallons.


I got one today and the signs said 9.99 and it rang up as 9.99. I'd go back and ask for the manager.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We were told that the sale is until next Sunday. I do believe that Party City is one of those chain stores where individual stores don't have to participate in all sales.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

problem there is that it will cost $5 in gas to go back.... not worth all the effort to save five bucks... I was such a good boy too - I didn't get the buy 1 get 1 free mini strobe, I passed up the prop-rotaters... I figured not all the stores had the same exact things going on. I was going to get it from there anyway, sale or no sale.


----------



## heff (Sep 23, 2006)

got one


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I checked with my Local party City here in Southern California and the sale was only last weekend so the price definitely varies depending on the area.


----------

